# BBS RXII Refinish project on MKIII GLX FYI DIY WTF



## Fspin720 (Jul 12, 2006)

I worked on these wheels over the winter and they are finally finished. I seperated the wheels and stripped the factory finish with aircraft stripper. It took multiple treatments to get all of the factory coating off. I then sand blasted the front/back/inside/outside of each rim and barrel. However bad the polished lips look when you start, DO NOT sand blast them. The sand basically impregnates itself into the aluminum and makes repolishing the lips a nightmare. Finally I had the lips polished and everything was ready for powder coat. The barrels are covered front and back in a similar color to "BBS Grey." The rims are covered in a "Crystal Clear" powder. To reassemble the wheels you need an 8mm triple square socket, lock tight, 7x1.0 tap, 7x1.0 die, and a torque wrench. Run the tap through the holes in the rim to clean up the threads, and use the die to clean the threads on the bolts. Apply lock tight to the bolts and install in rim. tighten the bolts in a star type pattern, increasing torque each time through. I started at 8ft lbs all the way around, then 13ft lbs, then final torque at 18ft lbs. Once together I mounted a set of Goodyear Eagle f1's in a 195/45/16. Last step now is to install a set of spacers to push the wheels further toward civilization. 15mm front and 20mm rear. Enjoy


















































































































_Modified by Fspin720 at 5:40 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## minorobsession (Apr 27, 2009)

looking good. I need to refinish mine, but I am scarred about the bolts breaking off in the barrel when I try to take them appart. Was there any issues with that.


----------



## Fspin720 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (minorobsession)*

I let WD-40 soak into the threads for a day or so, then pulled them apart. Also, do not use an impact gun on the bolts until you have broken them free.


----------



## yorkcountydub (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: (Fspin720)*

they look great







thank god i didn't sand blast mine i'm in the middle of refinishing mine


----------



## vdubbed (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (yorkcountydub)*

Thanks for the write up! I am getting ready to start on a set but I am going to be plating the bolts. After talking to the guy who's going to do the work he said it is tedious and time consuming because the bolt has to be completely stripped and plated making sure that the threads keep their pitch. 


_Modified by vdubbed at 4:38 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## Fspin720 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbed)*

I would like to see the refinished wheels with the different bolts. Be sure to post.


----------



## Fspin720 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Fspin720)*

wheels are for sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4458377


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Fspin720)*

_Modified by PinoyVR6 at 5:09 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Fspin720 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (PinoyVR6)*

for sale. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4751589


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

Revive old thread. 

When you remove the bolts, use a toarch on the outside diameter of the barrel where the thread goes. No broken bolts. They come out rediculously easy. :thumbup:


----------

